# vintage catapults



## chezneys catapults (Jul 30, 2016)

hi everyone new to forums been collecting vintage catapults for a while now anbody no where to look apart from ebay will buy or trade for vintage catapults cheers


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

There are a few guys on here that have them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Communicate with Flatband .

http://slingshotforum.com/user/14-flatband/


----------



## Ruttles (Nov 19, 2016)

Very cool. I'd love to hear about some of the pieces you have in your collection if you have a chance.


----------



## chezneys catapults (Jul 30, 2016)

well been into catapults wen i was around 10 thought id start collecting always had all the milbros just recently picked up a dead shot in the box and a fare few others i like the look of the little david but cant manage to find it any where ....cheers chezney


----------



## SlipShot (Nov 28, 2016)

Would you be willing to trade a custom natty for one of the metal catty's on the bottom right?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SlipShot said:


> Would you be willing to trade a custom natty for one of the metal catty's on the bottom right?


I'm just guessing here, but think that will be a big no. He is looking for more vintage frames, not trying to trade them away.

Not to mention, you just started a thread asking how to make a good natural as yours are "plain and not shaped well".


----------



## SlipShot (Nov 28, 2016)

I was just looking for different ideas and ways to shape them more. Also you are right I didn't see the part where he said trade for vintage. My bad


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SlipShot said:


> I was just looking for different ideas and ways to shape them more. Also you are right I didn't see the part where he said trade for vintage. My bad


There are a ton of free templates on this forum and Google. Free, printable, scalable and right at your fingertips.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Amigo Nice Collection your missing a milbro it's called the special off set milbro but i don't think even milbro pro shop knows what it's called the copy they have is listed as the butterfly milbro.

I really like that big Frame on top and that old Box! Thanks for showing









Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------

